# Pocket Watch Presented By Policeforce



## Cyclopsuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to this forum, so hope I include all the info required.

Can anyone help pin down a year or manufacturer ( or both) of an old pocketwatch which I'll do my best to describe below.

It belonged to my grandfathers Uncle, and comes in an outer box which says L W Rivett, 28 Union St, Aldershot. The watch inside is a hunter type I think, 9 ct gold with a rosÃ© gold chain. The face has a second dial, and the back has the initial N engraved on it. The inner case and the movement have a serial numbe of 206348, there is an inscription to say it was presented in 1914 after 37 years of service in the Policeforce. I can't make out the hallmark (must go to specsavers) and there doesn't appear to be a makers name anywhere, but perhaps the pics might be obvious to those in the know. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks for looking,

I hope these photos work wil add more later

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v662/SilverC/?action=view&current=3a6c9105c88f048db1d66815df06c52f_zps8bf963f9.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Cyclopsuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Just thought I would add - it is in good working order. It appears to be keeping time, although haven't tested this for more than a day or so. Weighs a ton too, and inside the movement looks very clean. Looking on auction sites etc, it looks very much like some of the Waltham ones but it doesn't say this anywhere on the case as far as I can see.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Waltham watches tend to have an engraved signature on the movement, but often in this time frame, individual jewelers would watchmake, buying a case and movements and putting them together. :yes:

Google on "mikrolisk" and see if Andreas has your movemnet listed and identified, it may be a start!

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Waltham serial numbers can be entered into a search by the following link:-

LINK

This will give you lots of information about the watch. You will need to open the watch to get the serial number from the movement.

Mike

Here you go:-

Info

*Start:* 5/1/1866 *End:* 7/31/1866 *First:* 206341 *Last:* 206420 *Model:* 1857 *Name:* A T & Co *Material:* A *Grade:* P.S.B., Wm.E. *Size:* 18 *Size:* 18 *Plate:* FP *Plate:* NL *Jewelling:* 4 Pairs *Jewels:* 7-15 *Balance:* Ex Bal *Bal:* Steel *Style:* KW



*Style:*
​


NL
​
*Comment:* *Source:* HD



*Date:*
​


12/1/2002
​


----------



## Cyclopsuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for this all. Looks like I need to get my eyes into gear and see what the hallmarks etc are so I can work out a year from the mikrolisk site.

The Waltham thing is just a guess, but its fair to say that the jeweller in Aldershot could well have made it as mentioned. Here's a photo of inside the back of it:


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## Cyclopsuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally got my eyes into gear with the hallmarks, and mikrolisk tells me the following:

Most people want to know the age of their pocket watch. In some cases you can only estimate the age, in some other cases you can tell the age exactly. Just look for the best way to date your watch and fill out the formulars to get a manufacturing year (range).

English pocket watch with hallmarks

The city mark is from "Birmingham (Anchor)"

Because date letters repeat, more than one manufacturing year is possible. The correct year should match with the characteristics of the watch!

The pocket watch is from 1815 / 1916

So, given that it was presented in 1914, I wonder if I'm correct to say it must be from 1815 then?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

defo not 1815. WAAAAAAAAAAAY later than that!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Cyclopsuk said:


> So, given that it was presented in 1914, I wonder if I'm correct to say it must be from 1815 then?


No, I very much doubt that. The letter "N" on the case, B'ham hallmark, possibly indicates 1912.

Also, that is not a Hunter. It's an open-faced watch with a LÃ©pine movement.


----------

